
Show HN: Hide your number behind the url. Beta - pavelshtanko
https://goandcall.me
======
jakobegger
Interesting, but how does it actually work on the user side?

Does it work on Desktop or Mobile? Does it use the normal phone system (why
not display a number then?), or does it use a VOIP app, or does it work from
the browser?

~~~
pavelshtanko
Hello! From any modern browser whether from mobile device or desktop.

